# interesting hammer



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had this hammer since I was little, given to me by my dad who also used it when he was growing up. It starts out looking ordinary enough:










Then you unscrew the handle to discover a flathead screwdriver:










Then you keep unscrewing to discover…


























They actually managed to squeeze 4 screwdrivers into this thing. It's a funny little tool that has become a sort of heirloom for my family.

The markings on it read "mfg. by gam mfg. co. lancaster, pa." 
Some quick googling shows similar hammers in existence today, so I guess these are still floating around.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought a *similar one* the other day with flowers all over it. Got matching pliers too. OK, go ahead… say something.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife's got a similar unit that was her grandfathers..but a ball pein rather than a conical head 
I picked up a similar one with the cone head in a dollar store. Other than the blades in the screwdrivers everythings brass..


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rance - I'm speechless!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Some hammers are meant to be used in the privacy of your own home…........


----------



## Seenya (Sep 18, 2011)

I had the ball peen type years ago. No idea where it is now. I had some spud wrenches painted like Rance's back in the '70s. It was a hit on the job site! ;-)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rance, that ain't a hammer. It's a gavel for calling the garden club to order.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Bob,

I've got the screw drivers part, but not the hammer.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow! My dad had that hammer in his tool box when I was a kid! Exact same color knurled grip. The only difference is his had a claw on the end.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Rance, you win. I'm not sure what . . . but you win!!


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I bought one like Rance, for my wife a couple years ago. She keeps it in the hall closet. (Keeps mine from disappearing from my shop) I have been known to use the screwdriver part, when I'm too lazy to go outside and get one of mine.


----------

